# Cannondale CAAD9 6 or Scott Speedster S30?



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I am a beginner coming from mountain biking and I am actively looking for a road bike somewhere between $700 and $1100. I have seen Fuji's, Schwinn's, Giant's, Felt's, Trek, and others. I am interested in buying from my LBS. They carry the above mentioned brands in addition to specialized and others. Which of these two bikes would be a better fit for me doing day ride's around my house from 10-50 miles. The Scott is full 105 while the Cannondale is full Tiagra. Are the two frames similar in stiffness? Are the component difference's enough to push one in front of the other? The two bikes are price from $950-$1050. Any other bikes that you think are a good deal please mention. Thanks


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Tiagra group is JUNK IMO, get at least a 105 group on it and youll be cool. I had to swap my Tiagra stuff. Front DR, RD, Brake Calipers on my Trek 1200 Aluminum bike


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

What about the Cannondale CAAD9 R5 with full 105+ 105 Crank? Is that better? Comparing this to the S30 which would you choose? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

honestly, the tiagra stuff is just fine for anyone. If you can tell a difference, for the most part, it will be purely in your head. The cannondale is a much higher quality frame, which is why it is specked with lower components. You can always upgrade components, you cant upgrade the frame. Personally i love the cannondale's because they are the only company, well at least one of the few, that has a high quality frame at that price point. 

Having said that, if the cannondale doesn't fit, it doesn't matter if its free, its not a good buy. Buy the one that FITS YOU BEST.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

The Scott has a COMPACT crank set with a 50/34 up front and a 11/25 rear cassette.
The Cannondale has a 53/39 chainring up front and a 12/25 rear casstte. 

Youd probably have to decide which of those you like or need first IMO. Compact crank gives you the benefit of having the low gearing as a triple crank with the added benefit of a higher gear on the top end. The Cannondale is a traditional chain ring setup for racing if you will. Scott looks like it has a slanted top tube as well which will give you a little more stand over height. Cannondale has a better RD, Ultegra, the Scott has a 105. Wheels, Im not familiar with them.

The Scott is a couple lbs heavier. Id be happy with either bike to be honest. Youll want to test ride the two for sure. Im in a pretty hilly area so I would lean towards the Scott myself.
As far as ride comfort, I have NO IDEA there. Keep asking. Im sure youll get some good responses. I like the Lightning White color on the Cannondale as well

Hope this helps some.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

I have to agree with jains89 here on two things:

1. Get the better frame
2. Choose the better fit for you

As far as Tiagra, jains89 is off here, its not in my head. You can try it , maybe you wont have any issues. My LBS couldnt get it to quit dropping the chain and shifting was terrible. Look up the review for the Trek 1200 and youll see what I mean. 
http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/trek/road-bike/PRD_290761_5668crx.aspx


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

It's alright I think I'm going to get the R5 with the 105/Ultegra.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have about 2 years and around 5000 miles into a Cannondale r500 triple with tiagra and a 105rd. performs flawlessly.

Choose quality and comfort of frame over the group on it.


----------

